

Atheism in America - nkurz
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/d2239780-4d4e-11e1-8741-00144feabdc0.html

======
brightsize
This kind of article is interesting to me because I've had no such experiences
and it's really hard to imagine a landscape where overt stigmatization is the
norm. I don't believe in a supernatural, and have no qualms about calling
myself an atheist or an anti-theist (thank you Mr. Hitchens) openly in private
or public. I can't think of a single negative repercussion of doing so. Just
today, in the locker room, I overheard two guys, one a minister of some sort,
talking loudly about their Xian superstitions. I would have happily asserted
my atheism to either of them if asked, and would have expected nothing to come
of it other than a bit of conversation. For what it's worth, I grew up in the
northeast and now live in politically-conservative eastern Washington. There
are loads of churches around. Related: my license plate reads INFIDL and I
have a Darwin fish stuck to the back of the truck. I've never had anything but
one or two positive reactions to either.

------
voidr
When people can't handle their problems, they turn to their made up god, most
of these people are cowards, because instead facing their own issues, they
brainwash themselves to get the responsibility off their backs.

As for the moral side: let's not count how many people will killed in the name
of religion, let's not start counting how many people are harassed in the name
of religion. These people aren't even consistent with their own damn bible,
even Jesus Christ had mercy for the non believers.

My advice is: never admit that you are non-believer to zealots.

------
mee_k
As an atheist, I often look off into the distance and contemplate my isolation
and non-belief.

